# Be My Anti-Valentine



## NicNak (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.tommcmahon.net/images/etc.gif

http://www.durrans.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/consumerist.gif

http://www.lindqvist.com/kitSiPub/bilder/20030210111708.gif

http://i.treehugger.com/images/2007-2-7/antivalentine2.jpg

http://tommcmahon.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/youlldo.gif

http://www.zudfunck.com/zudfunck/happynow.gif


----------



## Daniel (Feb 13, 2009)

Some more Anti-Valentine sayings:

You Were Meant for Me...Perhaps As A Punishment



> My life is now complete, without you.
> 
> 
> Roses are red,
> ...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Into The Light (Feb 14, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## ladylore (Feb 14, 2009)

:funny: Good one Dr. B.


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

:loveit: :rofl:


----------



## white page (Feb 14, 2009)

Halo said:


> :loveit: :rofl:



Ditto !:funny:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 14, 2009)

*Warning: A tad off color*

My brother's sense of humor...


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 14, 2009)

:teehee:  (it is horrible - but I love it!)


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 14, 2009)

(apologies for the language...) 


http://www.zwani.com/graphics/antivalentines_day/images/90slapcupid.jpg


----------



## ladylore (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Warning: A tad off color*

:rofl::rofl:

Your brother and I share the same sense of humour.


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

David and Jazzey....thank you both so much for those :rofl:  They just made me crack up and I almost spit my diet coke all over my screen :rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 14, 2009)

I emailed him back and told him he was a sick man... 

Plus... it ended up in my spam folder.  :rofl:


----------



## ladylore (Feb 14, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I emailed him back and told him he was a sick man...
> 
> Plus... it ended up in my spam folder.  :rofl:



Keeping it for future reference?


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

A sick man maybe....but with a great sense of humour :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 14, 2009)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v471/Danziga/antivalentine2.jpg


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl:   Love it, Jazzey


----------



## NicNak (Feb 14, 2009)

I missed all this today?  :lol:

I laughed so hard, I gave myself the hick-up's :rofl:


----------



## Daniel (Feb 13, 2012)




----------

